# R.I.P. CA519705950.



## Cloak519 (Apr 25, 2011)

*UPDATE:* http://gbatemp.net/t290169-r-i-p-ca5197059...t&p=3759507


Spoiler



Well I'm leaving the temp now. Not sore about anything or anything, just slowly losing interest in gaming and the faulty 3DS has pushed me over the edge. Hopefully I'll be getting a full refund and then selling off the two games I have along with the executive case.

I've been here for quite a while...or at least, it feels that way (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and it's been tremendous fun. Unfortunately, most of that fun is these days gained from spamming the EoF, which is great and all but...I don't do much else around here so there's little point in me staying. I have more important things to do like fapping whilst and reading manga. Gaming is something I don't get much pleasure from anymore and it's about time I stopped clinging on to it like I would Kirsten Dunst's ass if she was in the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyways yeah...that's that. I wish the staff the best of luck in managing the site and raise my glass to an even brighter future for GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

If anybody needs to urgently contact me I can still be found online through googling my username, but blah I'll probably ignore you.

Special goodbyes go out to:

- iMasaru: Will be deleting you from MSN soon.
- TrolleyDave: If you're ever active again, cheerio.
- SoulSnatcher: Cheerio.
- The Pi: Tally-ho.
- Sausage Head: Just because your EoF posts make me lol.
- Narayan: Good luck with the book, broski!
...and anyone else that gives two fucks.

In traditional CA519705950 style:









See you around!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 25, 2011)

R.I.P Dude with demon girls 
2008-2011


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 25, 2011)

WHATTHEFUCKISWHITHEVERYONELEAVING /RAGE!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2011)

See ya CA519705950.

I'll miss you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh what a tragic loss to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## The Pi (Apr 25, 2011)

Bye, you will be missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Decent temper count, down one.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't leave us, please...
Sausage has stopped posting in th eof, and if you leave, it'll be pretty empty.......


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 25, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Don't leave us, please...
> Sausage has stopped posting in th eof, and if you leave, it'll be pretty empty.......


*WHAT ABOUT ME?*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 25, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh what a tragic loss to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs suitcase and walks into the distance*


----------



## Raika (Apr 25, 2011)

*clicks spoiler*
*Ctrl+F Raika*
*No results*
*leaves thread depressed*
;A;


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 25, 2011)

KTNXBAI


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 25, 2011)

I give three fucks


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 25, 2011)

I give four


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, unfortunately part of growing up is growing out of things you previously found fun...It sucks so bad, I know... I'm 26 now and i'm struggling with the same damn thing. Good luck, man.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 25, 2011)

See ya d00d, hopin' you'll hop on board again somewhere in the future.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 25, 2011)

I always thought CA519705950 was a girl. Oh well, your departure is still meaningful to me. I enjoyed your posts. 

Happy trails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



please don't give up on the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  make Nintendo replace it


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2011)

Why you all leaving?


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2011)

All the good ones, gone!

Well, good luck and enjoy your future.


----------



## xist (Apr 26, 2011)

Well i'll miss your contributions to the Rate what the above person is listening to a bit (although Symphonic Black Metal is a lil' bit panto!)

Adios amigo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2011)

Best of luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 26, 2011)

Frankly, not to be heartless, but I'm glad to see anyone go that uses those kinds of pictures as a way to be more popular. Yes, I'm serious. I hate people that do that.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 26, 2011)

Nooo! don't go making us not able to see your avatars with the demon girls and stuff!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh snap, you're leaving too? o.o''

pfft, always have to do similar things don't we ¬_¬

It was nice knowing you man, if you ever wanna chat, feel free to add me back on msn, or just stalk find me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not much for goodbyes, so yh~

Will hopefully be seeing everyone sometime again in the future.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Frankly, not to be heartless, but I'm glad to see anyone go that uses those kinds of pictures as a way to be more popular. Yes, I'm serious. I hate people that do that.


Or maybe he just like those pics. No that can't be it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








R.I.P for now?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 26, 2011)

why are people leaving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we will have sausage head back on eof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





good luck for your new journey


----------



## Sop (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow.A lot of people are leaving the temp, it makes me sad.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 26, 2011)

...you're xcdjy?


----------



## Sop (Apr 26, 2011)

I plan to stay here until I die.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 26, 2011)

Laters


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 26, 2011)

People leave, I come back... pretty good deal no?

Also kthxbay thx4allf1sh


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Next thing you know, Sausage just leave's too.

The bump had to be done....


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 28, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Next thing you know, Sausage just leave's too.
> 
> The bump had to be done....








no seriously,






 .


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Wait... I mean... Who are you?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 29, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Next thing you know, Sausage just leave's too.


We can hope


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Wait... I mean... Who are you?


Your refering too?


----------



## Westside (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't care what he said, I'd still bend him over...


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> I don't care what he said, I'd still bend him over...



Did I misread this, or.....


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not the first.....


----------



## Westside (Apr 29, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what, the first to bend him over?


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2011)

Belated farewells.

So who else is leaving then?
I know of him, iMasaru and Opium...


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

No, don't leave us here with Sop.. :'(


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> No, don't leave us here with Sop.. :'(









*Presses CTRL+F, types "RoboticBuddy"*


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

i didn't have a chance to say goodbye...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

no


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> no


i am sausage head


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy _+_+_+_+_

HE'S BACK


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

THAT'S WHY I AM SAUSAGE HEAD, YOU


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

My question
I saw you post today!
I thought you left...
---
@Sausage Head
I WILL BE BETTER!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were 8 years old!

No wonder you have crap taste in hentai.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey CA519705950 has returned. Welcome back


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 3, 2011)

Yay the guy with the hentai chicks is back yay


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

I would ask for the source of your avatar, but then i would get banned.

WHY GBATEMP?! WHY MUST YOU DO THIS TO ME?! ;_;


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome Back CA5.

Next time when you die, stay dead please



Spoiler



nahh i'm joking


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

rip man ......if you want i can take your collection of pic of the deamon girls ???? plzzzzz?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 3, 2011)

we could share collections, make each others' collection bigger, it would be good times


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 3, 2011)

Wait, so are you posting again?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> rip man ......if you want i can take your collection of pic of the deamon girls ???? plzzzzz?


lol this guy thinks he's gone from now on


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 3, 2011)

Should I stay or should I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## pistone (Jul 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Should I stay or should I go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please stay .................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sausage Head :
PLEASE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO .................


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.
Also, dump your demon girl collection :3


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What this guy said


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)

if you continue posting demon girls i say bring it on


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only got a few of them... you don't know me don't you?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well share them anyways..


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> pker[× said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... i meant i only got a few of his collection... so i need more. sorry for the confusion...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you meant... there wasn't any confusion, I mean share what you've got of it...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

hmmm... i only got 5 images from him. but this isn't among those 5...


Spoiler


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

Were they the 5 he's had as avatars? I'm pretty sure I already have those...

Also why do you think *I* would care about that pic?... You don't know me at all do you?...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah, i forgot about that sorry... i don't think i have  a stash of what you like.. sorry.

and i think 3 were his ava.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

@CA5



Spoiler


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Should I stay or should I go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy belated third of july


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Y'all gonna be a bit disappointed when I inform you, then, that I'm more into latex and furries than demon girls now. Latex is an olllllld fetish of mine whereas furries have been with me for about six months.

Still not sure if I should stick around tbh. I posted on here the other night as a wind-up. I don't really have anything to do with video games anymore.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Y'all gonna be a bit disappointed when I inform you, then, that I'm more into latex and furries than demon girls now. Latex is an olllllld fetish of mine whereas furries have been with me for about six months.
> 
> Still not sure if I should stick around tbh. I posted on here the other night as a wind-up. I don't really have anything to do with video games anymore.



OK! *searching for malexmale furry to annoy CA5 with*

please stay!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2011)

Stay, keep the EOF happy!

*hug*


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tbf I might actually stay a while since everyone seems to be leaving. Who knows, maybe I could lighten the place up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Might be a hotel-stay, though. Might disappear again at some point.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Stay! Furry up the place! Lord knows we need them! 
I'm thinking about going furry as well


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Stay! Furry up the place! Lord knows we need them!
> I'm thinking about going furry as well



DO EET!



Spoiler











DOO EET NA *stomache growls*

God I must be hungry....brb Getting Main Lunch.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about some cat curry?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop hounding me about that...I effing typo'd it...god no..I would never do cat curry..god that's just so...revolting...at even the sound of it.

Yes....do eet.

OknowI'llshutupbeforeVulpeslocksthislolmaybehewontnotice.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Stop hounding me about that...I effing typo'd it...god no..I would never do cat curry..god that's just so...revolting...at even the sound of it.
> 
> Yes....do eet.
> 
> OknowI'llshutupbeforeVulpeslocksthislolmaybehewontnotice.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

I would like a bowl of cat curry, please. Make sure you put extra cats in there!


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Who is CA519705950?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

He's dead! Let's hope it stays that way


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

> Who is CA519705950?


Oh for god sake, ANOTHER name change?


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Cloak519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee! What seems to be the officer, problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like where this is going


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Cloak519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going where this I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







.
.
.
.
.
wait, what?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Cloak519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No

"I like where this is going"

...30 translations later we get:

"As"


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Y'all gonna be a bit disappointed when I inform you, then, that I'm more into latex and furries than demon girls now. Latex is an olllllld fetish of mine whereas furries have been with me for about six months.


Well I'm not really into furry stuff but considering there are pics like this and I like those... I'd be OK with that...


----------



## pistone (Jul 4, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*-*


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ignore this latex-free post.



Spoiler










This is going to be my poster soon. What? She's not nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? There was nothing wrong with what I posted..


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2011)

why the name change man? 

and you're still not reading a lot.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> why the name change man?
> 
> and you're still not reading a lot.


I like Cloak. It's an ancient name of mine.

And pfft, not much point really. We both treat it as a job, we stop ourselves doing other things to read manga. Something we treat as a job can't be our hobby.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

that gets old, fast


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> that gets old, fast


piece of shit is stupid name and dont lesson me or all even insult youre mam


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's even worse cos you're editing the original comment... tsk tsk


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Cloak519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am saus


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

age head


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

ed fiend


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

cloa


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

k519


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

CA


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

519


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 5, 2011)

950 is


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

latex


----------



## rastsan (Jul 6, 2011)

why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 6, 2011)

'k then, hotel stay over.

Bye forever y'all.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 6, 2011)

forever?


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aye.

Good luck, you lot!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 6, 2011)

plz post 1 more demon girl pic before you go


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 7, 2011)

Cloak519 said:
			
		

>



*saves pic*
*continues staring and drooling at it for another hour*



Wait... If you're going to post more like that.. PLEASE DON'T GO!!!!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 7, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Cloak519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








At least....not yet. I like where this picture is going.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 7, 2011)

I was kind of hoping he was staying since he changed his name and all. Later, dude.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait.. he's leaving? Again?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Wait.. he's leaving? Again?


yep.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sonofabitch!

bye! and take care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: oh wait he probably can't read this


----------



## .Chris (Aug 25, 2011)

(lol bump)


----------



## Nujui (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy Nercobump Batman!


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2011)

only 2 1/2 months, not a real necrobump


----------



## Nujui (Aug 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> only 2 1/2 months, not a real necrobump


Any bump to me is a Necrobump.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

2 1/2 months? Unless there is a magical month between July and August....


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> 2 1/2 months? Unless there is a magical month between July and August....


you've never heard of Jewellust?


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2011)

Jewel Lust.....

......Sounds like Knuckles.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I just necrobumped this thread by 21 hours and 5 minutes.
Go me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2011)

@xcdjy/CA519705950/Cloak519
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Gome


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't this thread use to have more pictures?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2012)

i miss ya.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i miss ya.


YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT NECRO-BUMPER.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2012)

Back to your grave, foul demon!


----------

